# Reoccouring nightmare



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep. It's getting dark and I suddenly realize I forgot about Halloween. As I'm scrambling to get SOMETHING set up I can hear the kids coming down the street. Then I realize I have no candy either! I usually wake up around that time.


----------



## Halloweeee (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy I'm not the only one!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i have a nightmare about not being ready for a calculus test about 4-5 times a week. (the last time i had a calculus class was around 2002.) no time for any other nightmares.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I too have this nightmare a few times every year. I know others here have mentioned it too. It's truly disturbing, dreaming I suddenly realize it's halloween and I forgot, nothing's ready, I'm so mad at myself, feeling anxious, knowing now I have to wait another entire year


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

dane82 said:


> i have a nightmare about not being ready for a calculus test about 4-5 times a week. (the last time i had a calculus class was around 2002.) no time for any other nightmares.



Basically the same here, except for me it's always a dream where it's the near the end of the semester and I realize I forgot to ever go to one of my classes.


----------



## mmmkap (Jul 30, 2015)

I have reoccurring dreams that I never went to my classes and its the end of the semester so I try to start going and I don't know where on campus they are! I haven't been in college for many years!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had that dream. Also the exam dream which is a very common recurring dream. These types of dreams indicate feeling unprepared in some facet of life or avoiding something. Not necessarily Halloween or school - that's just our brains' way of bringing it to our attention.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

bobby2003 said:


> Basically the same here, except for me it's always a dream where it's the near the end of the semester and I realize I forgot to ever go to one of my classes.


yep, i have that same variation too. that actually happened to a friend of mine, he was going through his papers at the end of a semester, found a syllabus for a class he forgot he signed up for, went to the final and made a B in the class.


----------

